# '07 Shotgun buck



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Better yet.. since im lazy.. heres this... 

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=55526132&albumID=1360565&imageID=18269625

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=55526132&albumID=1360565&imageID=18269645

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=55526132&albumID=1360565&imageID=18269664

hopefully that works


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice buck man congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Congratz i could not see him thro those links. great story tho i love it when they sneek up on you and your heart does like a quadrople flip in your throught even if its a faun or sometimes a squrrle will do that to me:embara: but agin congrats .


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

WOWcham said:


> Congratz i could not see him thro those links. great story tho i love it when they sneek up on you and your heart does like a quadrople flip in your throught even if its a faun or sometimes a squrrle will do that to me:embara: but agin congrats .


Ya I couldnt see them either :sad:
Congrats though


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I commented one of them already...:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter005 (Nov 16, 2007)

Haha ill get them resized.. give me a few minutes

My bad.. little bros profile.. DANG


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Here ya go guys...


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Dang! Not bad! Congrats!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

thanx man


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Here ya go guys...


holly macro man!!!! i want to come to Iowa
congrates


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> holly macro man!!!! i want to come to Iowa
> congrates


Ha.. thats not even big armyboy.. thats a decent one.. hes old too!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ha.. thats not even big armyboy.. thats a decent one.. hes old too!


that not big, come on:sad: thats huge! thats as big as my dad has shot in this entire life and he's 54:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> that not big, come on:sad: thats huge! thats as big as my dad has shot in this entire life and he's 54:wink:


Haha ive been hunting for 3 yrs now and thats the 2nd biggest..


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha ive been hunting for 3 yrs now and thats the 2nd biggest..


i point my dad has been hunting since he was 14 and he's now 54


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrates Alex awesome buck man!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Excellent man! That has got to be the thickest rack I've seen to date man!!!!

I just saw a big ol' buck dead on the road though. I'm not even allowed to take it!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Excellent man! That has got to be the thickest rack I've seen to date man!!!!
> 
> I just saw a big ol' buck dead on the road though. I'm not even allowed to take it!!


Call the DNR and tell them about it.. if its fresh they may even let you take it becuz its doin no good there!


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

nice buck


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Call the DNR and tell them about it.. if its fresh they may even let you take it becuz its doin no good there!


But my dad won't let me. And they take the rack and hide. Leaving me with a alot of paer work that will result in long gone meat, no skin, and a wasted deer in anyway. No one around here gives two licks 'bout roadkill


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> But my dad won't let me. And they take the rack and hide. Leaving me with a alot of paer work that will result in long gone meat, no skin, and a wasted deer in anyway. No one around here gives two licks 'bout roadkill


EXCEPT KEGAN! lol


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

great deer.

I love slug gun hunting.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> great deer.
> 
> I love slug gun hunting.


Thanx man.

I love it too!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

That is a Very,Very,Very nice buck Great Job Bowhunter500!!!!:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

buckshot95 said:


> That is a Very,Very,Very nice buck Great Job Bowhunter500!!!!:wink:


Thanx!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

thats a freakin horse, the biggest dear i've seen on eshore of maryland is about 250 or so... my buddy got a deer the other day, don't have any pics because it aint myne, but it had 8" bases... the rack was humungous(Spelling?)... what did that deer dress out to?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Crispy said:


> thats a freakin horse, the biggest dear i've seen on eshore of maryland is about 250 or so... my buddy got a deer the other day, don't have any pics because it aint myne, but it had 8" bases... the rack was humungous(Spelling?)... what did that deer dress out to?


Field dressed.. 237 lbs... not field dressed.. 289...

He was a big ol boy!


----------



## Bowhunter005 (Nov 16, 2007)

this is Bowhunter500's brother Bowhunter005 right after alex got his buck i shot my doe check her out.....

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=217595195&albumID=811356&imageID=8123852


Also here is the video.....of it dying

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=23869094


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowhunter005 said:


> this is Bowhunter500's brother Bowhunter005 right after alex got his buck i shot my doe check her out.....
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=217595195&albumID=811356&imageID=8123852
> 
> ...


Connor.. already posted a thread about that! Duh..


----------

